# Was haltet ihr von Planet Zoo?



## Martin8411 (4. November 2019)

Was denkt ihr über Planet Zoo? Überlege mir das zu kaufen, das schaut schon ganz witzig aus.  (Website)

Die Grafik schaut ja top aus und auch, dass der Steam Workshop unterstützt wird.

Der Spiel ist ab morgen auf Steam verfügbar.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2019)

Wenn ich nicht so viel anderen Kram hätte, würde ich es mir genauer anschauen.   die PCG hatte auf der Gamescom schon einen positiven Eindruck: https://www.pcgames.de/Planet-Zoo-Spiel-64413/Specials/Vorschau-Simulation-Tiere-1331063/


----------



## Batze (5. November 2019)

Also Grafisch macht es jedenfalls einen Bomben Eindruck. Für mich von gleichem Interesse ist aber auch der Wirtschaftsteil. Einfach so einen Zoo hinbauen könnte auf Zeit langweilig werden wenn es wirtschaftlich keine Herausforderung ist/gibt.


----------



## Robertius (5. November 2019)

Interessiert mich sehr, passt aber gerade nicht zwischen Death Stranding und Fallen Order. Ich warte wohl erstmal ab, was neue Tier DCLs kosten werden und würde dann ggf. auch erst deutlich später bei einer Komplettedition zuschlagen. Könnte nach dem mittlerweile betagtem Zoo Tycoon 2 endlich DAS neue Sandbox Spel für Zoos schlechthin sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Interessiert mich sehr, passt aber gerade nicht zwischen Death Stranding und Fallen Order. Ich warte wohl erstmal ab, was neue Tier DCLs kosten werden und würde dann ggf. auch erst deutlich später bei einer Komplettedition zuschlagen. Könnte nach dem mittlerweile betagtem Zoo Tycoon 2 endlich DAS neue Sandbox Spel für Zoos schlechthin sein.



Ich denk mal die werden ähnlich viel kosten wie die Dino-Packs bei JWE


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2019)

Martin8411 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über Planet Zoo? Überlege mir das zu kaufen, das schaut schon ganz witzig aus.  (Website)
> 
> Die Grafik schaut ja top aus und auch, dass der Steam Workshop unterstützt wird.
> 
> Der Spiel ist ab morgen auf Steam verfügbar.



wird für genre-fans sicher ein highlight. schwer vorstellbar, dass frontier hier schrott abliefert. das haben sie einfach drauf. was ich so gehört / gelesen hab, soll es auch deutlich anspruchsvoller als jurassic park evolution werden. 

für mich persönlich isses nix: ich find zoos doof (dinosaurier übrigens auch).


----------



## Zybba (5. November 2019)

Auf den ersten Blick macht es auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Deckster (12. Juni 2022)

Richtig gut, habs viele Stunden gespielt und schön zu lesen, dass es den meisten hier auch gefällt.


----------

